
Listen to Tim Cook - MaysonL
http://daringfireball.net/2008/10/listen_to_tim_cook
======
raganwald
_Cook then showed two pie charts. One showing the Mac’s unit share in the U.S.
retail market at 18 percent, up from “a single digit number, just a few years
ago”. Cook then drops the kicker, the single key point you need to grasp to
understand Apple’s Macintosh business: “And what’s more impressive than this
is if you look at revenue share. Because we focus on fully-features systems,
and we don’t compromise on quality, our revenue share is over 31 percent. That
means that one out of every three dollars that’s spent on computers in U.S.
retail is spent on the Macintosh. What a difference a few years makes.”_

